# Heringsangeln in Holland



## Renkenfutzi (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Bordies,

ein paar Arbeitskollegen und ich wollen dieses Jahr mal auf Heringe in Holland angeln.
Das Problem ist nur#d,....keiner von uns kennt sich Holland so richtig aus.;+;+;+;+;+
Wir wären super dankbar wenn uns jemand Tipps und Stellen sagen könnte wo man mit ca. 10 Leuten Heringe angeln kann.
Und wenn uns dann noch jemand verraten könnte wann dort die beste Zeit ist...wär das ein Traum:vik:

Ich hoffe es wird sich hier jemand finden der uns helfen kann.


----------



## Heiko112 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Wir waren letztes Jahr mit dem Kleinboot auf dem Haringsvliet und haben satt und genug der kleinen Silberlinge überlistet.

DIe Uferangler standen alle an der schleuse die direkt in die Nordseeseite geht, gestanden haben die Angler auf der Haring seite. Was die gefangen haben kann ichdir leider nicht sagen. 

Wir hatten vom Boot nach 5 stunden genug. 

Wenn es mit den Silberlingen los geht dann wirst du es hier rechtzeitig erfahren. Immer mal wieder reinschauen.


----------



## totaler Spinner (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Heringe im Haringsvliet? Was wollen die den im Süßwasser? Wie sollen die den darein kommen? Der Haringsvliet ist von der Noordzee abgesperrt, Wasser wird nur bei Hochwassergefahr abgelassen, wen genug Druck herrscht das ja kein Salzwasser in den Haringsvliet eindringen kann. Wen es dort Heringe gibt wäre es neu für mich, kann’s mir aber nicht vorstellen.
Vielleicht meinst du ja das Grevelingenmeer. Da gibs Salzwasser und eine „Fischschleuse“ am Brouwersdam wo die Fische in die Noordzee und wieder zurück können. Dort wird im Frühjahr/Sommer beidseitig auf Hering geangelt. Ist aber sehr überlaufen. An der Noordzeeseite unbedingt vor der Absperrung bleiben, die Politie kontrolliert oft und schreibt Knollen.


----------



## Heiko112 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

ooops Grevelinger meer meinte ich natürlich sorry.

nimmt sich aber von der entfernung nicht sonderlich viel.


----------



## Renkenfutzi (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ja danke erstmal...wann seit ihr denn letztes Jahr los gewesen?
Und kannst du mir vieleicht sagen welcher Ort in der Nähe liegt...ich hab zwar schon öfter vom Grevelinger Meer gehört aber ich weiß eigentlich nicht wo es ist.

Mfg

Renkenfutzi


----------



## gimli (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Das Grevelingen Meer ist ein "etwas größeres" Binnengewässer in den niederländischen Provinzen Südholland und Zeeland. #h


----------



## totaler Spinner (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ich schau immer im Sommer mal am Grevelingen vorbei, leider bin ich (noch) auf die Schulferien angewiesen. Da ist es bei schönem Wetter am Wasser sehr überlaufen, und führ die Heringe eigentlich schon zu späht. In manchen Jahren hab ich Anfang August noch Hering gefangen, letztes Jahr ende Juni gar nichts. Wann welcher Fisch am besten beist sieht du hier:
http://www.zeevissen.com/vangstbarometer.html

Du willst wissen wo das Grevelningenmeer ist? Schau mal ins I-Net.:q
Zum Heringsangeln ist dort aber nur die Gegend an der Brouwerssluis:

http://www.zeevissport.com/07stekken/nederland/stekken-zl/08Bbrouwerssluis.htm

am Brouwersdam zwischen Renesse nud Ouddorp interessant. Die „Fischschleuse“ liegt am südlichen Ende vom Damm also zu Renesse hin. Wenn der Hering da ist wird es sehr eng dort, da hast du an der Gervelingenseite nicht mal 1m Bewegungsspielraum zum Nachbarn, mit Schnurvertüddelung inklusive. Geht aber alles. Versuch in der Woche hinzufahren. Nicht unbedingt am Wochenende. 
Fürs Gevelingenmeer brauchst du den Zeevispas. Noordzee ist frei.


----------



## Renkenfutzi (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Vielen lieben dank für eure Infos...
dann wollen wir mal hoffen das wir dieses Jahr auch einen Hering erwischen können...


----------



## seeyou (10. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Wie sieht es denn an der Heringfront aus? Hat jemand Infos, ob schon was gefangen wurde in 2008? seeyou#h


----------



## wallerangler (10. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

hallo also auf hering würde ich ja auch gerne mal fischen . wenn jemand mal aus der gegend zum heringsfischen fährt und noch ein platz im auto frei währe würde ich gerne mal mitfahren .


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Moin Jens, ich stehe auch schon in den Startlöchern. Gelesen habe ich bis jetzt von 5 Heringen die gefangen wurden. Ich denke das dauert noch wenigstens drei Wochen.


----------



## seeyou (12. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

@ gpsjunkie: Ich hab befürchtet, dass es erst im April so richtig losgeht. Leider sind dann keine Schulferien mehr. Dann muss ich wohl mal an einem vollen Wochenende hin. Danke für die Info!


----------



## Koghaheiner (13. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



seeyou schrieb:


> @ gpsjunkie: Ich hab befürchtet, dass es erst im April so richtig losgeht. Leider sind dann keine Schulferien mehr. Dann muss ich wohl mal an einem vollen Wochenende hin. Danke für die Info!



Wir fahren doch mit Boot, oder?

gruß

Jens


----------



## powermike1977 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

na sauber-april hoert sich gut an. kann jemand ne montage empfehlen?


----------



## snofla (13. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

@Mike

für Heringe stippen die Montage...oder was meinst du ?


----------



## powermike1977 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

yo - genau das meine ich.


----------



## seeyou (14. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

@kogaheiner Klar fahren wir mit dem Boot aber slippen woanders, damit wir nicht warten müssen. Bin schon ganz heiß. :vik: seeyou


----------



## Koghaheiner (14. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

@ seeyou: jau, ich auch, ist übrigens dein 2.ter Vispas angekommen?  Meiner ist vorgestern in der Post gewesen.#6 Steht sogar extra drauf, meine nummer vom andern Vispas mit /2 dahinter, lustig, oder? Achja, weißte was ich mir noch überlegt hab, man könnte ja mit ner Dropshot Montage mit feinstem Barschgerät und nur einem Haken auf Hering gehen, der macht dann ungefähr genau so viel  rabatz  an der Rute wie eine Makrele an der MeFo Spinnrute,. |supergri


----------



## The_Duke (15. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Bin mehrere Jahre immer auf dem Brouwersdamm an der Schleuse zum Heringsfischen gefahren.
Zeit war immer Ende April bis Mitte Mai und die Heringe waren voll da!
Seite zum Grevelinger....am Wochenende eine einzige Katastrophe!
Schulter an Schulter, dazwischen Angler ohne Plan...viele Verhedderungen!
Alte Klamotten anziehen wegen Fremdhaken in der Jacke! #q
Rekord: Gezählte 104 Angler!
Unter der Woche am Tag gehts....gegen Abend wieder voll!

Auf der Nordseeseite (Umzäunung beachten da Kontrollen durch Polizei!) macht es Spaß mit der Fliegenrute und kleinem Streamer
auf die Silberlinge zu fischen!
Auch dort gute Hornhechtfänge, auch auf den Streamer!
Bringt zwar keine Mengen an Fisch, aber viel Spaß!

Auf Nordseeseite mit Blinker auch Wolfsbarsch bei auflaufendem Wasser möglich!
Auf Seehunde achten! Tauchen dort regelmäßig auf!


----------



## The real Hecht (21. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ich bin ab diesem Montag (24.) unten,die Stelle kenn ich, ich hab dort mal auf Hornhecht geangelt.
sind die Heringe dann auch schon da?
und welche köder sind gut?
(ich hab so Makrelen Paternoster,gehen die oder sind die zu groß oder so?)


----------



## Peope113 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

und tut euch allen den gefallen und nimmt nen Drahtsetzkescher mit


----------



## The real Hecht (22. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

weshalb denn das?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Heiko112 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



The real Hecht schrieb:


> weshalb denn das?
> 
> Gruß
> Mario




Aussen am Boot anbringen,damit man  die kleinen Silberlinge ja nicht über die Bordwand ins Boot holen muss. Und der Drahtsetzkescher erspart einem ausserdem dazu noch ein großen Teil vom entschuppen.


----------



## The real Hecht (22. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

cool!
jetz brauch ich nurnoch n Boot 
oder kann mich mal jemand mitnehmen?


----------



## Heiko112 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

|bigeyes Ist aber auch vom Ufer aus sehr effektiv, einfach den vollen Kescher durch`s wasser zwirbeln das hilft auch schon gewaltig.


----------



## The real Hecht (22. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

gibts da keinen ärger?
in sachen größe, das is ja immernoch n setzkescher....
oder gibts bei drahtsetzkescher ausnahmen?


----------



## seeyou (22. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hi, sind denn jetzt schon Heringe gefangen worden? Gruß, seeyou


----------



## Heiko112 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Denke das auch der Drahtsetzkescher auch nur ein Setzkescher ist, aber ich gehe davon aus das jeder auch beim Heringsangeln die Fische waidgerecht verartzet und die nicht einfach so in`s Faß geworfen werden. 

Die Fische sind natürlich tot wenn die entschuppt werden.


----------



## The real Hecht (23. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

ja,aber die fische kommen(zumindest bei normalen setzkeschern) lebendig rein...
das Fische tot entschuppt werden ist klar 
alles andere wär auch mehr als respektlos den Fischen gegenüber


----------



## totaler Spinner (23. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Drahtsetzkescher verstoßen in NL gegen den Keschercode, benutz man den Kescher zum schuppen von (toten) Hering bewegt man sich wohl in einer rechtlichen Grauzone, wobei man Notfalls beweisen muss das die Fische schon vorher tot wahren.Außerdem wird in NL gern gesehen das Heringe releast werden.:q:q (Shit, ich wollte dieses Wort hier nie nie nie benutzen, hab aber grad den Maasthread gelesen und jetzt ist es mir einfach so raus gerutscht, sorry|peinlich)
Drahtsetzkescher sind also verboten, jedenfalls steht es in den Binnenpapieren. 
Ich war oft am Grevelingen auf Hering und war jedes mal der einzige der den Fisch waidgerecht versogt hat|stolz:, was manchmal recht hektisch war wen mal 4 Stück am Paternoster hingen. Die einzigste Reaktion darauf von den anderen Anglern war ein verständnisloses Kopfschütteln oder ein mitleidvolles Lächeln. Egal ob Osteuropäer, Asiaten, Moslems, Deutsche und natürlich Mengen von Niederländern, fast alle hatten ihren Eimer (ohne Wasser drin) dabei, worein der Hering direkt vom Haken landete. Nur die Osteuropäer waren natürlich meist mit Alditüten unterwegs, wobei mir aufgefallen ist das darin die Fische nicht so lange rumzappelten, somit eine Alditüte im dem Fall waidgerechter währe als ein Eimer.:q
Wie es nach dem Gesetz her aussieht, ob Tüte oder Eimer, weis ich nicht, was mir immer wieder auffällt ist das Seefisch anders behandelt wird als Süßwasserfisch.


----------



## Heiko112 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Das gleiche konnte ich letztes Jahr auf einer Makrelentour mit der MS Nestor beobachten. Als wenn es auf die 5 sek. pro Fisch ankommt. Die tun so als würde der Kapitän jeden moment abpfeifen. Kann ich manchmal nicht ganz verstehen.


----------



## The real Hecht (23. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Wie assich ist das denn mal!!!
mal sehn obs auch so is wenn ich da bin...


----------



## Roofblei (23. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo Kollegen

Auch ich habe in der Vergangenheit zum Kotz..
ähnliche Zustände am Brouwersdam erleben können.
Prügeleien wüste Beschimpfungen sind an der Tagesordnung.
Sogar Gewaltandrohungen mit Waffen ( wurde mir erzählt )
Die Polizei steht leider machtlos diesem gegenüber 
Wo da der Sinn der Angelei sein soll  muss mir erst einer mal erklären.Wenn wir einen Süsswasserfisch fangen so wird dieser 
in der Regel vernünftig versorgt .Sei es C&R oder einer mal für zu Essen.
Aber wie dort mit dem Individum Leben umgegangen wird 
versetzt mich in einer solchen Wut die ich nicht zum Ausdruck bringen möchte.|evil:|evil:|evil:
Ich für meinen Teil werde nicht mehr dorthin fahren.
Ich finde es sehr sehr schade weil in dieser Gegend tolles Angel praktiziert werden kann.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Acipenser (24. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Dass Makrelen und Heringe anders behandelt werden, als andere Fische habe ich auch schon zu häufig erlebt. Das ist kein für die Niederlande spezifisches Problem (deutsche Makrelenkutter, Heringsangler in Hvide Sande). Das liegt m.E. daran, dass manche Leute meinen, dass die ja eh so schnell von selbst sterben / ersticken. Es gibt aber auch Angler, die sich waidgerecht verhalten und damit auch mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen. Das sollten wir alle tun und vor allem Vorbild für die oftmals noch formbare Jugend sein.

Zur Frage nach anderen Stellen: die Spitze am Industriegebiet Vlissingen soll auch Heringe haben, habe aber selbst noch nicht dort geangelt.

Eine Antwort auf die Frage nach dem richtigen Parternoster habe ich entweder überlesen oder es gibt sie noch nicht:
Makrelepaternoster sind nicht geeignet, die Haken sind viel zu groß nund haben zu großen und zu lange Gebammel dran (Lametta oder Federn). Heringspaternoster haben kleinere Haken und kleine Folien  oder Fischhaut angebunden. Fischhaut ist im Allgemeinen besser, als die Klarsichtfolie.
Drahtsetzkescher verwende ich auch, aber ausschließlich zum entschuppen. So kommt keiner auf die Idee, ich würde die Tiere darin hältern. Also: Fisch töten, ab in den Eimer, wenn Du einige zusammen hast, in den Drahtsetzkescher geben (10-15 Stück), im Wasser durchschwenken, bis keine Schuppen sich mehr lösen, abtropfen und in einem anderen Eimer aufbewahren, am Besten in einer Kühltasche oder zumindest auf Eisbeutel.

Petri


----------



## totaler Spinner (24. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ich wollte hier nicht die Heringsangler ob mit oder ohne Eimer anprangern. Der waidgerechte Umgang mit Fisch in allen Ehren, wer sich mal Fisch beim Händler oder im Supermarkt gekauft hat sollte sich bewusst sein wie dieser vorher behandelt wurde. 
Ich hab noch keine Kontrollen am Brouwersdam mitgekriegt, kann mir aber vorstellen das zappelnde Fische in Eimern den Kontrolleuren egal sind, oder?
Letztes Jahr wollte ich unbedingt kontrolliert werden, aus einen anderen Grund: ich hab mir keine Papiere fürs Grevelingen (zeevispas) gekauft. Beim blättern in der Lijst van Viswateren hab ich gesehen das dass Grevelingenmeer auf weißen Papier aufgeführt ist. Ganz vorne steht ja: weißes Papier für alle Angler, blau für Angler die der jeweiligen Federatie angeschlossen sind, rot nur für Vereinsmitglieder. Da ich den vispas der Federatie Limburg habe darf ich alle Gewässer die in der Lijst schwarz auf weiß gedruckt sind beangeln, somit auch das Grevelingen. Sehe ich das verkehrt und hab glück gehabt das keine Kontrolleure kamen. Ich hätte gerne gehört was die dazu gesagt hätten.





Acipenser schrieb:


> Drahtsetzkescher verwende ich auch, aber ausschließlich zum entschuppen.


Ich habe zuerst gedacht da will uns einer veräppeln, aber man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## The real Hecht (31. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ich war am Mittwoch dort angeln,da ist noch nichts los,schuppen oder anderes war auch nich da.......

petri heil
gruß Mario


----------



## seeyou (31. März 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Danke für diwe Info. Also noch warten....#u seeyou


----------



## brummy010 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Tach auch .
Wollte in den nächsten ein zwei wochen auch zum Grevelingermeer fahren , kann mir einer sagen wie es da ausschaut wenn ich ein kleines Boot ( 3,5m Schlauchboot mit 5PS außenborder ) mit nehme muß ich das irgendwie extra anmelden oder so ??? Oder kann ich es einfach ohne weiteres zu Wasser lassen und Angeln ???


----------



## gimli (6. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



> ...und Angeln



Wenn du einen VISpas oder mindestens einen zeeVISpas dein Eigen nennst, hast du mit dem Angeln sicherlich kein Problem.


----------



## brummy010 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Mh . Ich dachte auch eigentlich mehr wegen dem Boot ????
Das mit dem Schein weiß ich auch .


----------



## u-see fischer (9. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo Leute

Kann mir den einer von Euch Tips geben, wo und wie ich ohne viel Zeit zu verlieren an einem Schein zum Meeresangel komme?

Würde gerne mal kurzfristig nach Holland zum Heringsangeln fahren, habe aber keinen VISpas oder zeeVISpas und müsste diesen erst erweben, wobei ich nicht sinnlos Zeit verschwenden möchte.

Bin also an Adressen bzw. Anfahrbeschreibungen zu Geschäften und guten Angelstellen intressiert.

Ich komme aus der Gegend um Düsseldorf und habe auch noch Platz im Auto, falls jemand noch Intresse hat mit zu fahren, einfach melden.

Grüsse#h
U-See Fischer


----------



## brummy010 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Grüß dich 
ich will auch nächses WE Fahren weiß nur noch nicht ob den auch die Herringe da sind ?????

Den vispas besorge ich mir zb. hier bei uns im Angel laden die haben den ( moritz ) . 
Solltest mal da nach schauen oder halt bestellen geht auch ein paar antworten weiter oben ist ein super link zu einer Seite wo , meine ich zumindestens auch adressen zu Angelvereinen sind . Hast du den schon gehört ob gefangen wird wenn ja wo willst du den hin ????


----------



## u-see fischer (9. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



brummy010 schrieb:


> Grüß dich
> ich will auch nächses WE Fahren weiß nur noch nicht ob den auch die Herringe da sind ?????
> 
> Den vispas besorge ich mir zb. hier bei uns im Angel laden die haben den ( moritz ) .
> Solltest mal da nach schauen oder halt bestellen geht auch ein paar antworten weiter oben ist ein super link zu einer Seite wo , meine ich zumindestens auch adressen zu Angelvereinen sind . Hast du den schon gehört ob gefangen wird wenn ja wo willst du den hin ????


 

Weiß nicht, warte noch auf ein par gute Tips aus dem Board.
Grundsätzlich ist mir der Ort egal, solange die Fangaussichten gut sind.

Wenn Du bei deinem Angelladen den vispas bekommst, sollte die Filiale in D´dorf mir auch weiter helfen können. Werde dort mal anfragen.

Grüsse
U-See Fischer


----------



## brummy010 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

ich denke die werden den auch haben oder besorgen können . Also ich möchte gerne zum Grevelingermeer da fährt ein kolege schon seid ein paar jahren hin und bring immer gut fisch mit . Ich probiere es auch zum ersten mal und habe mir auch gleich ein gebrauchtes Schlauchboot gekauft , habe keine lust mich in die massen einzureihen #d 
Also wenn alles gut geht und das wetter mitspielt fahre ich 19.4
Übrigens komme aus wesel ist nicht gerade weit weg lol


----------



## u-see fischer (9. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Das mit dem einreihen in den Massen stört mich auch, ein Boot habe ich nicht. Daher dachte ich an einem kurzfristigem Einsatz unter der Woche (es lebe die Gleitzeit#6). Wie sind denn die Bedingungen mit Schlauchboot bzw. wie Seetauglich ist Dein Boot?

Planst Du eine Tour rauf und am gleichen Tag wieder zurück?


----------



## seeyou (9. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

"Also wenn alles gut geht und das wetter mitspielt fahre ich 19.4"

Da werde ich wohl auch da sein. Weißes GFK-Boot mit 5PS Tohatsu, mit wahrscheinlich 3 Anglern.|wavey:
seeyou


----------



## brummy010 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Also das kann ich dir noch garnicht sagen weil habe das Boot erst ein paar tage und wird morgen " freitag " erst angemeldetr und dann direckt erst mal auf den Kanal und schauen  . Also ist ein 3,5 m mit 6PS und ner zuladung von 450Kg also schon kein 3.50 euro boot ! mal sehen lol.
öh Seeyou vieleicht kann man sich mal kurzschließen den ich habe null ahnung wo ich mich da hin stellen sollte um auch etwas zu fangen lust auf nen kleinen austausch ??? Evt. sogar treffen da oder unterwegs ?????
würde mich echt freuen !!!!


----------



## u-see fischer (10. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



brummy010 schrieb:


> Also wenn alles gut geht und das wetter mitspielt fahre ich 19.4
> Übrigens komme aus wesel ist nicht gerade weit weg lol



@brummy010 kann ich das so verstehen, dass Du Mitfahrgelegenheit im Boot gegen Mitefahrgelegenheit im Auto tauschen möchtest?|supergri

Leider sieht bei mir aus heutiger Sicht der 19.04. nicht sonderlich gut aus, muss das aber noch abklären


----------



## brummy010 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Also ich denke das ich mit meiner frau darunter fahre sorry ich denke mal das ist ein wenig eng auf dem boot zu dritt .
Aber wir können gerne in kontakt bleiben den die 37,50 euro für den vispas müssen sich bezahlt machen das heißt das ich bestimmt nicht das letzte mal da hoch fahre .

weiß den jetzt schon jemand ob etwas gefangen wurde am Grevelingermeer ????????


----------



## u-see fischer (13. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



brummy010 schrieb:


> Also ich denke das ich mit meiner frau darunter fahre sorry ich denke mal das ist ein wenig eng auf dem boot zu dritt .
> Aber wir können gerne in kontakt bleiben den die 37,50 euro für den vispas müssen sich bezahlt machen das heißt das ich bestimmt nicht das letzte mal da hoch fahre .
> 
> weiß den jetzt schon jemand ob etwas gefangen wurde am Grevelingermeer ????????


 
Ist absolut in Ordnung. Zu dritt ist bestimmt zu eng und nicht empfehlenswert.
Für spätere Termine können wir in Kontakt bleiben, der 19.04. ist außerdem bei mir sehr problematisch.

Werde versuchen, in der Woche nach dem 19.04. nach Holland zu fahren und es dort auf Hering versuchen. Berichte mal über die Situation wenn Ihr wieder zurück seit.


----------



## brummy010 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Werde ich machen . Vieleicht können wir ja mal schauen wie es an dem folgendem Wochenende ausschaut ????
Also bin gerne bereit , wie du es sagtest , mitfahrt im auto gegen mitfahrt im boot #h.
In der woche kann ich schlecht weil habe gerade ne neue stelle :c .
Drücke mal die daumen das das Wetter mitspielt und wir einige von den Jungs verhaften können .
#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Also bleibt mal ruhig. Meine Quellen melden Fänge bis zu 100 Heringen. Vorher fangen die erst vor Scharendijk in 30m tiefe Wittlinge und Steinbutts.

Schade das ich dieses Jahr nicht hin komme, weil mein Dampfer neue Farbe bekommt.

Wünsche allen viel Spaß, und schön auf die Nematoden achten.


----------



## brummy010 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Also habe wie gesagt noch ein platz zu vergeben gegen mit fahrt ! 
Nicht am 19.4 aber evt. darauf das We ??? Oder so ! 

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe sind sie eingetroffen ???? GPSJunkie ??????


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo Brummy, wenn Du die Heringe meinst, jupp die schein da zu sein. Die Seelenverkäufer Hendrik 2 und Theos fangen langsam regelmäßig Heringe. Und auf den Bildern auch recht große.


----------



## schnupp (15. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo Leute,
auf gehts die Heringe sind angekommen!!!#6
Am Brouwersdamm ist schon die Hölle los.

Achtet auf die nötigen Papiere, denn es wird streng kontrolliert.

Allen viel Spass und tolle Fänge.

Gruss

Chris|wavey:


----------



## brummy010 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

#hAuf die Pferde und los !!!!

Bin mal gespannt auf Samstag .

Nötige Papiere ???? Vispas und anmeldung fürs Boot sollten doch reichen oder ????#d


----------



## esgof (15. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

hallo |wavey:
ich fahre immer zum 1.5 nach holland.buche zu erst eine dorsch tour mit der neltje jans dann eine übernachtung vor ort bei vvv burghamstede nächsten morgen geht es nach dem frühstück bei der schleuse auf heringe und hornhechte.beste fangzeit ist dann bei auflaufendem wasser.das kann ich jedem so weiter geben. auf dem kutter ist noch platz für den 1.5..bei mir hat ein kollege abgesagt ich hätte auch ein platz auf dem kutter abzugeben.leider ist kein mitfahr gelegenheit vorhanden habe aber nichts dagegen wenn einer mit eigenem pkw mit kommt.tel.nr vom kutter ist 0031111651250 vielleicht sieht mann sich ja mfg.esgof


----------



## kof (16. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

middag.

zum angeln am brouwersdam:

 				Haring Vissen
Het is weer  				zover de haring zit er weer........helaas !!​ Helaas zeggen we  				omdat dit vaak het toneel is en wordt van veel rommel op de dam,  				vissen met 20 haken en dreggen en zware wantoestanden aan de  				Brouwersdam. Veel "vissers" weten niet dat het niet netjes is de  				vis binnen te dreggen, veel "vissers" weten niet dat men het  				afval mee naar huis moet nemen. Veel vissers hebben er geen idee  				van dat men niet persé ruzie moet maken of op de vuist moet gaan  				omdat men in elkaars lijntje zit. Zeevisland wil dit jaar het  				plezier aan de Brouwersdam terug proberen te brengen en streven  				naar een "Visvriendelijk" dagje vissen. We hebben wat spelregels  				op de site gezet voor jullie, regels en  				tips vissen bij de Brouwersdam:​ 
 Als u vist aan  					de Oostzijde (Grevelingenkant) van de sluis vist heeft u  					nodig: Grevelingen, Binnenwater, Vispas of Zeevispas.​
 Minimaal 100,-  					euro bekeuring voor het niet hebben van de goede papieren,  					bij herhaling kans op in beslagname materiaal.​
 Westzijde  					zeegebied, geen Vispas nodig maar verboden te vissen !  					Nachtvissen in zijn geheel verboden !​
 Maximaal 2  					hengels, maximaal 3 haken per  					hengel, geen roestvrij staal, 					1 dreg betekend 3 haken  					!​
 Minimum maat  					paling 30 cm. in tegenstelling tot de normale 28 cm.​
 Minimummaat  					haring 20 cm., wijting 27 cm., zeebaars 36cm., geep geen  					minimum maat.​
 Spreek elkaar  					aan op wangedrag op een normale manier, scheld niet tegen  					elkaar.​
 Bewaar vis in  					een koelbox met koelelementen bij warm weer, de vis is het  					waard.​
 Gooi  					visafval/fileer of schoonmaak vis afval in het water, Neem  					niet meer vis mee dan nodig !​
 Er bestaat  					niets als een eigen plek, dus geef elkaar de ruimte.​
 Neem al uw  					oude onderlijnen en afval mee naar huis, neem dus een klein  					zakje mee in uw auto.​
 Waarschuw bij  					missstanden de A.I.D. of politie.​
  				Ziet u dingen die niet kloppen en echt afschuwelijk zijn ?
				Zoals het slecht behandelen vd vis of vissen met te veel haken  				of dreggen ?
Bel de AID, want "wij" moeten voorkomen dat de  				"Sportvissers" boeten voor de stropers !!!​  				Zet dit telefoonnummer in uw mobiel/GSM:​  Voor Nederlandse vissers:
045 - 54 66 230​  Voor Belgische vissers:
0031 - 45 54 66 230​


----------



## brummy010 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Sag mal SeeYou wann bist du den Samstag vor Ort ????
ist erst um 14.30 hochwasser .


----------



## brummy010 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

So nun für alle die schon gespannt warten !!!!!!

Fangbericht 20.4.08 
Wetter super genial ( Sonnenbrand auf der Plete !!! )

Relativ warm !
Fische  naja wo waren sie den ?????!!!!!!

Waren mit ca. 30 - 40 Booten auf dem Wasser direckt vor der Schleuse und nach dem mittag in richtung Schaendijke im schnitt wurden so um die 20 St. gefangen ein Bootsführer hatte ( selber gesehen !!! ) 160 St.

Aber alles im allen war es sehr ernüchternt !!!!
Ach ja ich selber habe 18 St. gefangen , aber auch nur weil ich ja eigentlich garkein platz habe in der Truhe !!!!!!:q
 Auf dem damm war natürlich die hölle los !

Also das ergebnis für von 11:00 bis 17.00 ( Wasser ) finde ich noch nicht wirklich so gut !!!!!


----------



## brummy010 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

#hAber am 3.5.08 gehts wieder hin , bis dahin werde ich wohl ein wenig platz haben und fange dann auch mal etwas mehr !!!!!!#q


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

mhhh scharendijk??? ich stand immer direkt vor dem Seil der Spülschleuse. Und brummy niemand hat gesagt das Du unmengen Hering fangen wirst. Und geankerst haste? Und haste mal aufs Echo geschaut? Da kannste sehen das die Heringe immer rum ziehen und nicht das Du ständig schwarze Wolken unterm Boot hast. Aber beim nächstenmal wirds besser. Bestimmt.


----------



## brummy010 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hu Hu 
Also ich habe doch garkein Echooooo ! 
Ja habe geankert und bin hin und her mal hier und mal da .
Naja unmengen wollte ich doch auch garnicht aber ein paar mehr hätten es schon sein dürfen .
Aber das wichtigste ist , es hat super viel spass gemacht und es war super geiles Wetter .
Einen Tag an der See wie man es sich wünscht !!!!!!! 
Frischluft , aleine das war es schon wert !!!!!!

#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Jo brummy gut Posting.Mit echo würdes Du sehen das nicht immer Heringe da sind. Nix auf dem Echo. Dann plötzlich ein paar fische, auf einmal sind die ruten krumm. Und plötzlich wieder nix. Also letztes Jahr soweit wie möglich an das Seil zur Spülschleuse so auf 17m. da war es am besten. Und die saison hat ja gerade begonnen. 

Haste die Heringe schon ausgenommen? An den Eingeweiden waren letztes Jahr reichlich Nematoden. War richtig ekelig.


----------



## brummy010 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ne du mit den Fichen war alles ok haben da nichts entdecken können außer ein paar kleinen ca 3 - 4 cm großen futterfischen die sie gefressen haben !!!! waren durch weg auch alles schöne Tiere .


----------



## kof (27. April 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

http://www.zeevisland.com/htm-foto/@Bewaar/Dam.htm

grad gesehen.


----------



## otze30 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo,
ich wollte nur mitteilen, dass die Heringe jetzt auch wirklich reichlich gefangen werden. Am Wochenende habe ich 110 Heringe in 4 Stunden gefangen. Die anderen 30 Angler haben ungefähr das gleiche Ergebnis gehabt. Gefangen wurde sowohl bei auflaufendem als auch bei ablaufendem Wasser (ich spreche hier jeweils vom Standpunkt Grevelingendam aus). Auf der Meeresseite waren wieder reichlich Kontrollen. Auf der Brücke habe ich nichts mitbekommen.
Also, es lohnt sich jetzt dorthin zu fahren.
Viel Spaß dabei und Petri Heil.


----------



## zeebarsch2 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ich war auch vor kurzem da und wurde jeden Tag auf Brücke kontroliert.Heringe haben wirklich sehr gut gebissen habe auch 2 dorsche dort gefangen.


----------



## Niclas S. (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Schön, bin bald auch da.

Zum beangeln der grevelinger Seite, was braucht man da genau? Den zeevispas und dieses komische Zusatzdokument.. muss man das ebenfalls kaufen oder reicht es das auszudrucken und mitzuführen?


----------



## otze30 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Der Zeevispas ist der Jahresschein zum Angeln. Beim VVV in Renesse kann aber auch Wahlweise eine Tageskarte (5,00 euro) oder Wochenkarte (14,50 euro) gekauft werden. Ansonsten wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass noch andere Unterlagen benörigt werden.


----------



## Niclas S. (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Wie siehts aus und wie läuft der Hering im Moment? Kann noch jemand bestätigen, dass man am Grevelinger Meer nur den zeevispas braucht?


----------



## nhl (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Wenn du vor hast öfter mal zu angeln, dann würde ich mir den vispas zulegen. Dann brauchst du zusätzlich keinen zeevispas.

Ansonsten brauchst du allerdings den zeevispas für das Grevelingen Meer.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2005323&postcount=39


----------



## Koghaheiner (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ich finde man sollte zu dem Thema Vispas/Zeevispas mal eine FAQ in den Thread stellen und den oben festnageln. Die Verwirrung ist ja bei allen  groß, wo man was mit welchem Vispas angeln darf. Ich glaub da blicken selbst nicht alle Holländer durch. Als ich beim letzten mal in Holland in Ouddorp war und wir für einen Kollegen den Zeevispas wollten beim VVV meinte die Dame dort der würde nicht ausreichen für das Grevelinger Meer, naja, ich konnte sie nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Denn Zeevispass gibt es übrigens bei Postkantor, wie früher. Und dann noch die verwirrung mit der Angelberechtigung rund um de Vlietland, das ist ja auch zum :vgelöst. Da sind bestimmt auch schon einige reingefallen.

Gruß
Kogha


----------



## totaler Spinner (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Im VVV Ouddorp hat auch meine Verwirrung bezüglich des Grevelingenmeer ihren lauf genommen. Ich war dort 2006 mit meiner visakte und Limburgvergunning und hab nachgefragt was ich den zum angeln im Grevelingen noch für Papiere brauche. Mir hat man dann die Vergunning für Zuid-Westnederland verkauft. 2007, nach der ganzen Umstellung zum vispas habe ich gedacht dass ich zu meinem Limburger vispas jetzt nur noch den zeevispas brauche. Nach einen blick in die lijst van viswateren sah ich das das Gervelingen auf weisen Papier abgedruckt ist, was ja bedeutet das dort mit jedem vispas geangelt werden darf. Ich hielt das zuerst sogar für einen Druckfehler, habe aber nur mit meinem Limburger vispas dort geangelt und auf Kontrolleure gehofft die mich dann aufklären können. Es kamen nie welche. Später ist mir dann klar geworden das es wohl seine Richtigkeit hat das man am Grevelingen mit jedem vispas angeln darf. Also hat man mir im VVV eine Vergunning verkauft die ich nicht benötigte. Ich habe auch schon mal im anderen VVV Falschinfos übers angeln erhalten. Wen man sieht welches Chaos bezüglich des angeln in den Niederlanden bei uns Anglern herrscht, glaub ich das manche VVV Mitarbeiter die mit angeln sonst nichts zu tun haben einfach noch weniger Durchblick haben. Ich berufe mich jetzt nur noch auf die Lijst van viswateren. Dort ist geregelt: weises Papier – für alle Vispasbesitzer, blaues Papier – nur für Vispasbeziter der jeweiligen Federatie, rotes Papier – nur für Vereinsmitglieder. Das war mir 2006 in Eifer des Gefechts noch nicht so klar. 
Laut Sportvisserij Nederland darf man auch nur mit dem zeevispas im Gervelingen bzw. Veersemeer angeln.

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/?page=vispas_w&#228;hlen

Um die Verwirrung jetzt noch komplett zu machen: auf der oben genannten Seite steht das man mit dem vispas die Erlaubnis hat nach Würmern zu buddeln, ich dachte dies währe nur mit dem zeevispas erlaubt.:q:q:q


----------



## Koghaheiner (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Um die Verwirrung jetzt noch komplett zu machen: auf der oben genannten Seite steht das man mit dem vispas die Erlaubnis hat nach Würmern zu buddeln, ich dachte dies währe nur mit dem zeevispas erlaubt.:q:q:q



Ahso, das ist mit "stechgenehmigung" gemeint , nee, mal spaß beiseite, soweit ich weiß, aber auch nur um mehrere Ecken gehört, darf man auch nicht überall nach Wattwürmern suchen, also da eher vorsichtig sein, trotz der "stechgenehmigung".

Abgesehen davon ist die Ansicht mit dem: "was auf den weißen Seiten der Ljist van Viswateren steht ist für alle Vispas Inhaber beangelbar" nicht ganz richtig, deswegen ja mein Einwurf mit "De Vlietlande", die Gewässer stehen im weißen Teil, sind aber im Nachsatz mit der eingeschränkten Köderwahl, (alles was eventuell auf Hecht, Zander oder Barsch klappen könnte verboten) für Nichtinhaber der lokalen Papiere dort eher uninteressant, wobei ich persönlich die Gewässer dort für überschätzt halte. Die Polder dort sind auch nicht besser als die im Rest Hollands, eher durch den recht hohen Angeldruck, weil Hype-Gegend, schlechter.


Gruß

Kogha


----------



## gimli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



> Ich finde man sollte zu dem Thema Vispas/Zeevispas mal eine FAQ in den Thread stellen und den oben festnageln. Die Verwirrung ist ja bei allen groß, wo man was mit welchem Vispas angeln darf. Ich glaub da blicken selbst nicht alle Holländer durch



Eine brillante Idee. Stelle die FAQ mal rein und sie wird sicherlich festgetackert. Wenn sie gut ist, übernehme ich sie (mit deiner Einwilligung) gerne. 

Mit den VISpas kannst/und darfst du fast überall... 

Wenn die Niederländer das nicht blicken, schauen sie unter Angeln in den Niederlanden rein, denn dort ist Vieles einfacher erklärt.

Der ZeeVISpas kann man so als "ad on" bezeichnen. Man braucht ihn als VISpas-Besizer "nicht wirklich", aber ohne ihn darf man nicht an Angelwettbewerben an der See teilnehmen.



> beim VVV meinte die Dame dort der würde nicht ausreichen für das Grevelinger Meer,



Den "Mäuschen", äh meisjes, vom VVV sollte man es verzeihen, wenn sie nicht ganz so firm im niederländischen Angelrecht sind. Ich meine aber, dass sie ihr Bestes geben – in jeder Hinsicht. |supergri


----------



## powermike1977 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

oder so:
Welke VISpas heb ik nodig ??  
Welke VISpas heb ik nodig voor het vissen op zee is nog steeds een regelmatig terugkerende vraag. Het vissen op zee met een of twee hengels is nog steeds vrij. Echter wil je vissen op de Grevelingen of het Veersemeer is de vispas toch verplicht. De ZeeVISpas is bedoeld voor mensen die enkel en alleen op zee vissen en lid zijn van een vereniging.

sprich: wer vispas hat kann in der see fischen, ausser am grevelinger meer/veersemeer!

hier der link: http://www.onderlijnenvooropzee.nl/


----------



## Koghaheiner (21. Mai 2008)

powermike1977 schrieb:


> sprich: wer vispas hat kann in der see fischen, ausser am grevelinger meer/veersemeer!
> 
> hier der link: http://www.onderlijnenvooropzee.nl/



Nö, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann steht da das man für das angeln am Grevelinger den Vispas braucht, der Zeevispas ist nur für Menschen die alleine/nur an der See angeln aber auch mitglied in einer Vereinigung sein wollen. Naja, das meinte ich mit der Verwirrung der Niederländer zu dem Thema. 

Meiner Ansicht nach ist das aber Quark, da ich denke der Zeevispas berechtigt auch zum Angeln in den salzigen Binnengewässern(Grevelinger/Versemeer) das wird auch irgendwo erwähnt wenn man sich die Lijst van Viswateren vom Zeevispas anguckt.
www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/?page=zeevissen

@ gimili: eine FAQ erstellen würde ich gerne zu dem Thema, blicke aber selber nicht wirklich durch, da ich kein Niederländisch kann, also nicht alles genau verstehe was zu dem Thema da steht auf den Seiten von vispas.nl. Das was ich weiß ist halbwissen, hier aus dem Forum und von deiner (?) webseite (www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de) zusammengesucht. Allerdings bedeutet das nicht das dies richtig ist, siehe Link von powermike. Kann richtig sein, muß aber nicht. Ich glaube ganz sicher würde ich mich fühlen wenn ich alle Vispas Teile der einzelnen Verbände sowie den Zeevispas, einen Karte mit allen Gewässernamen und die Mitgliedschaft in allen Vereinen hätte. Wenn ich in den Niederlanden angel, meist im Gebiet des Verbands Zuidwest, fühle ich mich immer wieder unsicher ob ich auch richtig bin, ob ich begehungsrecht habe, ob das echt noch das Gewässer ist in dem ich darf, oder ob nicht doch schon Gewässer eines andern Vereins, da die Gewässer zum Teil mit Schildern ausgewiesen sind und von Polder zu Polder auch mal den Verein wechseln, ein Schild übersehen und schon falsch. 

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## powermike1977 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

oops-mein fehler. hasse recht.


----------



## gimli (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

@Kogha
Der Link von Power ist schön aber verkehrt. Das hat er wohl schon selbst gemerkt. Du kannst den Informationen auf meiner Seite, oder die ich hier zum Besten gebe, Glauben schenken, oder du lässt es. Jeder kann tun oder lassen was er will, jeder kann sich von mir aus den VISpass jeder Federatie holen, oder jeden zeeVISpas kaufen den es gibt. Ich habe nichts davon. Eines kannst du mir allerdings glauben, nämlich das, das ich vieles quer gelesen habe, bevor es auf meiner Seite erscheint.

Allerdings ist einiges, was die Sportvisserij Nederland veröffentlicht hat, auch falsch. Siehe dir dazu mal die Veröffentlichungen der einzelnen Länder an. Da sind erhebliche Unterschiede gerade in Bezug der Sperrzeiten. Das habe ich denen auch schon mitgeteilt. Die Fehler haben sie auch eingeräumt, mit dem Hinweis, dass sie die Fehler korrigieren werden. Wann, kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht sind sie ja gerade in Arbeit, da im Moment nur Russisch verfügbar ist.

Das schließt allerdings auch nicht aus, dass ich falsche Informationen auf meiner Seite stehen habe. Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering, da ich, wie schon geschrieben, das meist auch verifiziere, auch anhand der entsprechend gültigen Gesetzestexte, die für jedermann zugänglich sind.

Um wieder auf den zeeVISpas zurückzukommen:


> Mit den VISpas kannst/und darfst du fast überall...


Dabei bleibe ich.


> Dezelfde zeevismogelijkheden zijn opgenomen in de VISpas.


----------



## Koghaheiner (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Gimili,

ich glaube Du hast da was in den falschen Hals bekommen, ich habe nicht, und werde nie behaupten das DU irgendetwas falsches auf Deiner Webseite hast, Gott bewahre! Mit dem "Allerdings bedeutet das nicht das dies richtig ist, siehe Link von powermike. Kann richtig sein, muß aber nicht" meinte ich mein Halbwissen, nix anderes!!

Wenn ich eine Seite zu Rate ziehe dann Deine. Trotz allem bin ich halt der Meinung das die ganze Idee Vispas/Zeevispaas/kleiner Vispas/Jugendvispas eine tolle Sache ist, von der man sich in D mal ne Scheibe abschneiden könnte, nur leider ist das ganze doch nicht so durchsichtig und leicht wie  es sein könnte. 

Ich weiß nicht wie es andern geht, mir ist immer ein wenig mulmig zu Mute wenn ich in NL die Angelrute schwinge. Außer natürlich am Meer und dem Grevelinger. Selbst am Versemeer blick ich persönlich nicht mehr ganz durch wo ich darf und wo nicht, trotz Zeichnung und allem.

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

kenn ich. 
hatte auch schon 100 gespraeche mit hollaendischen anglern, kontrolleuren und der polizei. das ding ist echt mehr ne interpretationssache und wird immer mehr zum koran (wobei die polizei z zt noch die radikalsten ansichten hat, da die selber nicht angeln und sich manchmal einfach zu streng verhalten - hatte mal 3 ruten im koffer NICHT IM WASSER und musste strafe (50€) zahlen). da ist echt viel ansichtssache drin, aber nicht stoeren lassen . undurchsichtig wird das aufgrund der vielen verschiedenen regionen, vereine etc. - quasi wie in deutschland. 

mike

mal ne andere frage: kennt ihr ein grosses niederlaendischen "anglerboard"? koennte die fragen da mal aussetzen. hab gegoogelt und thefishcommunity gefunden. mal schauen was das ergibt.


----------



## Sepp G (3. April 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Petri zusammen, war einer von euch dieses Jahr schon auf dem Brouwersdamm angeln und weiß ob schon Heringe gefangen wurden? Wollten in der zweiten Mai Woche mal hin.


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Moin Moin - Hallo Sepp G
Es sind vereinzelt ein paar Heringe bei Brouwersdamm aber ich denke die besser zeit wäre so ??!! zwischen dem 15.04. bis zum 01.05 so hatte ich es den lezten 3 Jahren selber herraus gefunden - da mein Kumpel auch sein Wohnwagen in Vrouwenpolder hat und vom ( meistens ) 05.04 bis 30.04 oben Urlaub macht und zwischen durch fährt er zum Brouwersdamm mal nach schauen was da so loß ist ----  ( ich werde wohl *vieleicht* *??* am 15.04 mal fahren zu Antesten , oder 18 -19.04 oder am 25 - 26.04 kommt auch daruf an wie meine anderen Kumpel (1-2 ) Zeit + Lust haben -  da ich mit Boot :v hoch fahren wollte( wenn ich es schaffe den Umbau ) und wir uns den Sprit natürlich dann teilen. In der 2ten Mai woche ist schon mehr Hornhecht zeit, da wird wohl mit Heringe nix mehr sein ( vereinzelt vieleicht )!!!!#d
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hollandus (6. April 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo, war gestern auf dem Brouwersdam - Hering habe ich nur 2 Fänge beobachten können. Also noch sehr bescheiden! Aber zumindest war mal wieder ein Seehund vor Ort.
LG


----------



## brummy010 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallöööööööö , gibt es schon was neues von der front ??? Wollen Samatag darunter ?????


----------



## brummy010 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

So , waren gestern am damm vom boot aus . Gegen abend konnte ich noch recht gut fangen . Mittags waren die fänge recht bescheiden , mal hier ein mal dort einen . ende vom lied war das ich ca ne std. nach flut noch 40 st. verhaften konnte , immer hin schon mal mehr wie letztes jahr bei 4 mal angeln ;-) .


----------



## Knödel (12. April 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

sehr schön haste bilder?


----------



## brummy010 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

meine frau hat ein paar bilder vom damm aus auf die boote gemacht .


----------



## Globalfischer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

|supergri





totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Ich schau immer im Sommer mal am Grevelingen vorbei, leider bin ich (noch) auf die Schulferien angewiesen. Da ist es bei schönem Wetter am Wasser sehr überlaufen, und führ die Heringe eigentlich schon zu späht. In manchen Jahren hab ich Anfang August noch Hering gefangen, letztes Jahr ende Juni gar nichts. Wann welcher Fisch am besten beist sieht du hier:
> http://www.zeevissen.com/vangstbarometer.html
> 
> Du willst wissen wo das Grevelningenmeer ist? Schau mal ins I-Net.:q
> ...


----------



## Globalfischer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



Globalfischer schrieb:


> |supergri


 Welchen Fischpaß benötige ich in NL als Neuer um im Haringsvliet zu angeln?


----------



## totaler Spinner (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Den Haringvliet darfst du mit jedem Vispas beangeln, nur Heringe wirst du dort keine fangen, ist alles Süßwasser.


----------



## zeebarsch2 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo war am 9 mai am Grevelinger meer (Brouwersdam) habe dor über 100 Heringe gefanegen.


----------



## Peter5 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo bordies,#h
welcher Meinung seid ihr, wenn ich zwischen 17 und 25 Mai zum Heringsangeln (Grevelingermeer/Browersdam) rausfahre.
Wird sich das einigermaßen lohnen.|kopfkrat  War jemand vor kurzem da?? Hatte bisher keine Zeit rechtzeitig rauszufahren. Mein Anglerwille drängt mich rauszufahren trotz des Wissens nichts fangen zu können.


----------



## brummy010 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

hallo alle zusammen , fährt in nächster zeit noch jemand nach holland ??? wollte auch nochmal hin mit meinem RIP ud suche evt noch nen passenden mitfahrer gegen beteidigung an den spritt kosten .

abfahrt würde wesel sein oder umgebung , bei interesse einfach mal melden .

wie gesagt boot ist 3,90 , also ein bis 2 personen mit mir zusammen haben  locker platz


----------



## zeebarsch2 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo Leute, wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon am Browersdam war im Jahr 2010


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. April 2010)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Jo moin zeebarsch2, dieser Tread ist doch schon etwas älter. Hier gibbet den von diesem Jahr. 

Die da waren haben noch nix gefangen. Wir warten drauf das es los geht. Ich bekomme eine Mail wenn sich dort was tut von einem netten Holländer der dort wohnt.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (17. April 2010)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ich greif mal vor Jochen, .

Heringe sind da, heute wurden die ersten Eimer am Grevelinger Meer gefüllt ... .
Denkt daran nur mit Dreihakenpaternoster zu fischen, mit mehr ist verboten und kann teuer werden.

Gr.
Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## hille-1904 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

hallo alle miteinander wie siehts denn in westcapelle aus mit dem hering und oder hornis?!?


----------



## zeebarsch2 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Danke an euch allen für die Information. 
Mfg zeebarsch2


----------



## Rob.a.m. (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*


```
Heringe sind da, heute wurden die ersten Eimer am Grevelinger Meer gefüllt ... .
```
Kommando zurück, die Heringe sind noch nicht in Schwärmen eingetroffen.
Hatte mit einem Bekannten telefoniert der im selben Moment mit den Boot auf dem Grevelinger Meer unterwegs war, er hatte drei Heringe am Paternoster das war es für diesen Tag.
Also noch etwas Geduld mit den "hollandse nieuwe" .

Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Rob.a.m. (20. April 2010)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Für die Hornis gilt das gleiche...


----------



## speedcore84 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Moin 
Weiß jemand wie es aktuell am haringsflied aussieht?Lohnt es nächste Woche richtung Renesse zu Fahren?

Gruß und Dank


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. April 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Meine Quellen melden noch nix. Letztes Jahr ging es auch erst im Mai los. Evtl mitte April?


----------



## claudi007 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallihallo

Wir wollen vieleicht am WE zum Grevelinger Meer  bissle Heringe angeln..habt ihr schon wat gehört wie es momentan ist mit den kleinen Silbernen?Und kennt einer vieleicht da inne Nähe ein Angelgeschäft wo man Tageskarten für da bekommt?

Dank euch schonmal..

Gruß Claudi


----------



## Peter K. (21. April 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo,
vor einer Woche, waren dort c.a 46 Angler und jeder hatte seine 100-200 Heringe..

Bist du aus Bochum Wattenscheid?


----------



## claudi007 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

na das hört sich doch gut an..mal kucken ob wir es hin bekommen zu fahren,oder ob wieder was dazwischen kommt..jep bin aus bo/wat ;-)


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Boot für Herings - Angeln vorhanden – wer hat ein Pkw Diesel ( von den Spritkosten günstiger ) mit Ahk und hätte Lust am Freitag 29.04.11 oder am Samstag 30.04.11 auf Heringe Angeln zu fahren – NL Brouwersdamm vor der Schleuse, ich stelle das Boot und beteilige mich auch etwas an den Fahrkosten,- können insgesamt 3-4 Personen (bequem ) im Boot Angeln, von ca 6.30 uhr(auf dem Wasser ) bis ca 15.00 – 16.00 uhr. Bin aus der Umgebung 52531 ( Kreis Heinsberg = HS )
Gruß Uwe


----------



## zeebarsch2 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo, wollte nachfragen ob die Heringe am Browersdamm da sind.
Danke


----------



## Peter K. (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

@ZeeBarsch

JA hatten am We über 200 pro Mann,)


----------



## Grxzlx (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @ZeeBarsch
> 
> JA hatten am We über 200 pro Mann,)




Hi, ohne alles zu suchen aber wo genau angelt man den da, von der straße aus oder gibt es sowas wie einen Pier dort der ind Meer reingeht weil bei Googel Maps ist da nur eine Straße
_Brouwersdam_ Meer holland
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## Peter K. (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ja das stimmt. An der Straße ist eine Schleuse, diese geht auch unterirdisch weiter bis zur Nordseeseite. 

Wenn du Heringe fangen willst, musste auf der Grevelinger Meer Seite fischen, aber die Heringszeit ist bald vorbei!


----------



## Grxzlx (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. An der Straße ist eine Schleuse, diese geht auch unterirdisch weiter bis zur Nordseeseite.
> 
> Wenn du Heringe fangen willst, musste auf der Grevelinger Meer Seite fischen, aber die Heringszeit ist bald vorbei!



Hi, ja danke für die Info habe es gestern nach langer suche doch noch gefunden, ich fahre morgen für zwei tage dahin und schaue mal was da geht, habe heute Paternoster gekauft etc.
freue mich schon riesig drauf, ja alle schreiben das da nur auf diesr seite des Grevelinger Meer beist, aber warum?

Werde mir morgen noch die Lizenzen für das grevelinger Meer kaufen in Drimmelen bei Angelsportverband Zuidwest.
Werde anschliessen berichten wie es war:m


Noch ganz kurze Frage da ich noch nie Heringsanglen war.
Einfach wie beim Makrelenangeln runterlassen zum grund und dann Hochjiggen oder auswerfen und absinken lassen und dann kwasi einholen eventuelle leicht hochjiggen durch alle Wasserschichten
Ich ahbe mir jetzt bleie zuglegt 40, 50, 60 und 150Gramm
Gruß an Alle 
Krystian


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ich bin gespannt. Gelesen habe ich vom WE fänge von 25 stk und 5stk. Wenn das weiter anhält, fahre ich erst gar nicht am Samstag.

Also Gryzil, gib alles und Berichte reichlich fänge.


----------



## Peter K. (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

@Gryzli  

Die Heringe beißen nur wenn die Schleuse geöffnet ist. Dies geschieht alle 6 Std und hält jeweils 3 Std an.

Wenn man das logisch ausrechnet heißt das, 0.00-03.00 6.00-9.00, 12.00-15.00 und 18.00-21.00... dazwischen beißt sogut wie nichts.

Also wenn die Flut kommt, wird Wasser eingelaßen und bei Ebbe rausgelassen.

Daran musste dich orientieren. Bei reinströmenden Wasser, das Paternoster einfach reintreiben lassen und leicht zupfen.

Bei ablaßenden Wasser gibts einen guten Trick, mit dem ich letztes mal fast bei jedem Auswurf Fisch hatte.

Einfach 10-15m rauswerfen und direkt den Rollenbügel zu. Das Blei wird zu dir gezogen und dabei bekommst du die Bisse.

Berichte mal obs geklappt hat


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Peter, schau mal was Wiki zu der Schleuse schreibt. Kligger mal hier:


----------



## Peter K. (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Da hat sich Wikipedia aber mächtig geirrt!

Vielleicht ist das geöffnet sein, allgemein gemeint und in den 30 Tagen komplett zu.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hmmm ob Gryzli noch am Heringe fertig machen ist? Warte gespannt auf seinen Live Bericht.


----------



## Grxzlx (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hmmm ob Gryzli noch am Heringe fertig machen ist? Warte gespannt auf seinen Live Bericht.




 Also bin wieder back  
Fangen wir an.
  Ich kam gegen 13 Uhr an, meine ich zumindestJ
  Das Wasser floss zurück ins Meer aus dem Greveninger Meer. Dort habe ich nur einen einzigen Hering der sehr klein war gefangen auf einen Paternoster,  so habe ich das Angeln bis das Wasser sich wieder drehte aufgehört.


  Bin dann zur anderen Seite da wo das Angeln verboten ist gegangen,  mein lieber Scholli haben die dort Hornhechte gerissen,  da hatte jeder ne halbe Tüte voll, naja kostet aber 250 euro wenn sie einen erwischen. Da wo das angeln wieder erlaubt ist, also nach der gelben Absperrung, gab es nicht einen Biss, nur eine Krabbe.


  Also wieder zurück zur Seite des Greveninger Meeres. Gegen 18 Uhr floss das Wasser dann langsam in die andere Richtung. Also um es kurz zu machen, bis gegen 20-20.30Uhr bis nichts außer 2-3 Heringen bei ca. 20 Personen, ich habe mich schon frustriert ins Auto gesetzt, aber dann ging es los, Schlag auf Schlag bis gegen 22.30, ich habe ca. 150 Heringe gefangen, das Problem war das sehr viele kleine dabei waren so 15-18cm, Massige also etwas größere etwa 2-3 Stück. 
  Es hat zwar riesen Spaß gemacht, aber dafür 80 Euro zu bezahlen naja. (70Euro Sprit + 10Euro Karten für zwei Tage). Bin dann aber gestern Abend noch nachhause getuckert und habe dann auf der Hälfte des wegen rast gemacht bis heute Morgen.


  Eventuell fahre ich morgen nach Scheveningen mit dem Schiff raus auf Hering soll sehr gut beißen und auch ordentlich Größe.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Das bestätigt was mir mal ein Einheimischer gesagt hat. Wichtig ist das einlaufende Wasser. Auch die Möven wissen das. Erst sitz keine an den Seiten und wenn das Wasser anfängt zu strömen, sitzen links und rechts die Gauner.

Danke für den Bericht.


----------



## Grxzlx (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Das bestätigt was mir mal ein Einheimischer gesagt hat. Wichtig ist das einlaufende Wasser. Auch die Möven wissen das. Erst sitz keine an den Seiten und wenn das Wasser anfängt zu strömen, sitzen links und rechts die Gauner.
> 
> Danke für den Bericht.



...Das mit den Möwen stimmt


----------



## zeebarsch2 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo war am wochenende dort.Es waren sehr kleine Heringe die gebissen haben selten kamm mal ein grössere Hering .


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ob das daran lag?


----------



## Grxzlx (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ob das daran lag?




Hier ein Bild von meinem Handy, geschossen am Abend.
Also Spass hat es wahnsinnig gemcht vor allem war es später fast leer am Stand


----------



## zeebarsch2 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

So welche kleine hatte ich auch aber alle wieder rein geschmissen.


----------



## Grxzlx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



zeebarsch2 schrieb:


> So welche kleine hatte ich auch aber alle wieder rein geschmissen.




....Hi, ja im Grunde hast ja recht, aber wenn ich schon alleine 80 euro ausgebe, dann möchte ich doch schon etwas mitnehmen, und du glaubst doch nicht im ernst wenn du manche fängst das die überleben wenn du sie wieder reinwirfst.
Das befriedigt wahrscheinlich dein Gewissen aber nicht die tatsache das sie überleben.

Bei den meisten sind die Schuppen schon abgefallen bevor sie überhaupt aus dem wasser hochgepumpt wurden.
B) ist das ich da wirklich einige gesehen habe die da nach dem einwerfen nur hin und her geschleudert wurdem vom Wasser.

...Das soll keine rechtefertigung sein, sondern nur fakten die auch so wirklich sind.
Aber wie gesagt Objektiv betrachtet hast du vollkommen recht.
Subjektiv würde ich das interpretieren:
...Sagen wir mal es waren keine Heringe sondern Sardinen
...Zudem wenn ich noch so überlege sind die Heringe in Konserven auch nicht gerade die wa(h)re größe

Gruß
Krystian


----------



## Peter K. (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

@Gryzli
Wegen den kleinen Heringen, musste dich nicht rechtfertigen. Die Überlebenschance liegt vielleicht bei 5%, wenn überhaupt! Also dann lieber selbst verwerten, alles andere ist Tierquälerrei!

Also geht es mit den Fängen zurück, wie es aussieht.

Wo wurden denn die Hornis gefangen? haben die gebissen ?


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Wobei aber speziell in Holland verstärkt auf mindestmasse kontroliert werden soll. Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Heringe so zart sind das die eh nicht überleben, aber unser erster Vorsitzender vom Angelverein meinte zu der Verwertungsfrage: Man darf nur zwei Zander mitnehmen. Wenn man beim Aalangeln einen dritten Zander fängt der den Haken so geschluckt hat das der nicht mehr überleben würde, dann muss man ihn (den Zander) klein schneiden und wieder reinwerfen. Hauptsache der Angler hat nur seine erlaubten zwei Fische bei sich.

Ich hoffe das wir am We auch noch so um die 100 Heringe fangen. Mir würden auch 50 reichen. Hmmmmmm lecker.


----------



## Peter K. (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ja das stimmt, dass dort stark auf die Größe geachtet wird. 

Beim letzten Fischen wurde ein Deutscher mit zwei unter 20cm Fischen erwischt und musste pro Fisch 10 Eur zahlen.. Die Holländer wurden komischerweise nicht kontrolliert...

Jochen das mit dem klein schneiden ist auch so ne blöde unsinnige Regel. Ob man den Fisch für sich entnimmt oder sinnlos zerschneidet und ins Wasser wirft... Man muss sich nicht an alle Gesetze halten, jeder Mensch ist ein Individium und sollte teils auch selbst entscheiden was er für richtig hält!

Und dann wundern sich die Vorstandsmitglieder, wieso sich der Komoran so stark verbreitet... Nahrung hat er ja genug und wenn man noch Fische zerschnibbelt, freut sich Herr Komoran umso mehr...


----------



## aalk47 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

@grizzly:
fuer was fuer eine karte musstest du denn 10 euro bezahlen?

braucht man fuer den grevelingen auch nen vispas?


----------



## Grxzlx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



aalk47 schrieb:


> @grizzly:
> fuer was fuer eine karte musstest du denn 10 euro bezahlen?
> 
> braucht man fuer den grevelingen auch nen vispas?




Also um an der seite vom grevelinger Meer zu angeln kaufst du dir einen tagesschein.
Der kostet 5 euro, ich habe gleich für zwei tage gekauft also 10 Euro.
Ich habe die Scheine ca. 100Km von Grevelinger Meer gekauft, direkt beim Angelsport SÜD HOLLAND, waren sehr nett dort.
Wusste sonst nicht wo man die kaufen kann, einer meinte beim angeln in Renesse kann man die auch kaufen , also 10km vom grevelinger Meer.

Es muss wohl zwei renesse in Holland geben den als ich zuhause nachgeschaut habe habe ich noch ein renesse in Nord Holland gefunden Amsterdam die Ecke.

Also Spassfaktor obwohl nur so kurz am Abend war Riesig, ich hatte so viel gefangen das ich keine lust mehr hatte den zweiten Tag zu bleiben und das soll schon was heißen

Zu den Hornhechten, es wurden wirklich viele gefangen auf dem verboteten Stück, soweit ich das gesehen habe hatten die meisten die mit Blei und leeren Drillingen gerissen, ich meine eon paar haben die auch mit Paternostern überlistet.
Waren aber wirklich einige.
Dort zu angeln muss jeder selber wissen, aber 250 euro sind mir zu viel, wäre die Strafe bei ca. 20-50 euro würde ich mir den Spass auch gönnen, ich war da nur ganz kurz unten ca. 5 minutenm dann hat mich die vernunft wieder gepackt, die anderen waren wohl so fasziniert das sie nicht aufhören konnten, für mich sahen die aus wie so ein Spieler mit der Zigarette in einer Spielhalle

Also berichtet mal wie euer tripp am Weekend war.

...Also ich habe auch den normalen Vispass, den brauchst du soweit ich weis wenn du am Meer angeln willst, also nicht am grevelinegr Meer.
Für das grevelinger Meer reicht einfach nur der 5 Euro schein, brauchst dann den Vispass nicht.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hier mal mein Bericht von unserem Heringsangeln im Grevelingermeer:


----------



## Ted (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

wo ist denn der bericht Jochen? #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Joa Ted, das war ein Joke. Wo nix ist gibts auch keinen Bericht. 


Ok etwas kann ich noch schreiben: Hochwasser sollte um 12.20 Uhr sein. Wir waren passend zu der Zeit da und versuchten unser Glück. Carsten mein Kumpel war schon da (er hat ein Schlauchi was gut ins Auto passt und war da durch wesentlich schneller da als wir) Als wir an sein Schlauchi kamen sagte er uns das die bei dem Aufbau des Schlauchis kontrolliert wurden. Die Kontrolleure sagten: Ihr wisst ja 3 Haken und 20cm. Dann wurden auch die Angler auf der Schleuse Kontolliert.

So, mit dem Hintergrund gings dann nun auf Hering. Sehr wenig Boote (machte mich schon stutzig) und auch die Schleuse stand nicht voll. Also die kastrierten Paternoster runter und los gings.

Am Ende hatten wir KEINEN massigen, Carsten 6stk und Martin mit seinem Boot bis 16.00Uhr ich meine 2 STK.

Für mich definitiv das letzte mal das ich 70.--€ Sprit für nix verfahre. Da hole ich mir lieber einen Eimer Heringe aus dem Kaufland und für den Rest gehe ich mit Frauchen schön essen.


----------



## Peter K. (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

@Jochen

Ja ab Mitte Mai, endet halt die Heringssaison!!

Jetzt kommen die Hornis und Makrelen


----------



## zeebarsch2 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo wo kann man den makrelen in Holland fangen ?


----------



## claudi007 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallihallo

wollt mal fragen ob sich ne tour auf hornis schon lohnt...oder sind sie noch ned in sicht?

gruß claudi


----------



## Elfchen_19 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Also, wenn man sich NL-Fangberichte der letzten 10 Tage durchliest (Vangst vanaf de kant) siehst Du, dass die Geepen schon da sind - man muss eben nur wissen wo und wie #h

Petri Heil

Eddy, der sagt Neeltje Jans, Brouwersdam und Westkapelle funktionieren schon - allerdings weiter draussen (ca. 80 - 100 Meter)


----------



## Koghaheiner (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



zeebarsch2 schrieb:


> Hallo wo kann man den makrelen in Holland fangen ?



Da gibts einige Möglichkeiten, u.a. in Renesse am Camping Julianahoeve, dort ist in Wurfreichweite eine tiefere Rinne. Mit Brandungsrute sind dort immer wieder im Sommer die Angler erfolgreich (rauswerfen und schnell wieder einkurbeln, normales Makrerlenpaternoster), ansonsten vor dem 200-300m vor dem Brouwersdam, (Fortsetzung der Rinne die am Camping vorbeiläuft) allerdings ist ein Boot notwendig. Oder aber die Kutter von Scheveningen, Neeltje Jans etc pp.

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Grxzlx (20. März 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hej möchte das Thema auffrischen, wenn jemand weis ob se schon da sind bitte um Posting hier


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. März 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

In einem Niederländischem Forum wurde das auch gefragt. Die Antwort lautet: einen Monat wir es noch Dauern.

Ich werde nicht wieder hin fahren. Zwei Jahre ne Nullnummer reicht. Ich kaufe die mir lieber im Eimer beim Kaufland.


----------



## Grxzlx (20. März 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> In einem Niederländischem Forum wurde das auch gefragt. Die Antwort lautet: einen Monat wir es noch Dauern.
> 
> Ich werde nicht wieder hin fahren. Zwei Jahre ne Nullnummer reicht. Ich kaufe die mir lieber im Eimer beim Kaufland.




Ja letztes Jahr hatte ich Glück, da habe ich um die 200 Stück gehabt
...Leider nur fast kleine aber es hat trotzdem riesen spass gemacht

also noch einen Monat, gut ich werde berichten vom Grevelinger meer am Damm


----------



## brummy010 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Nabend , weiß einer schon was vom damm ? 

Will so ca in 14 tagen los !!!!


----------



## Grxzlx (30. März 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



brummy010 schrieb:


> Nabend , weiß einer schon was vom damm ?
> 
> Will so ca in 14 tagen los !!!!




Dann Berichte mal 
Ich will so in 4 Wochen


----------



## brummy010 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Kommst ja fast bei mir vorbei ! Meld dich dann mal , evt fahre ich ja mit  , hast nen boot mit Ab ?


----------



## Grxzlx (30. März 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Boot wäre super, leider (noch) nicht


----------



## brummy010 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

#h Alles mehrfach vorhanden |rolleyes


----------



## Grxzlx (1. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



brummy010 schrieb:


> #h Alles mehrfach vorhanden |rolleyes



wann sagtest du fahren wir 

Anhänger habe ich zwar am Auto aber mit meinem Führerschein darf ich damit nicht fahren da ich keinen Anhängerführerschein habe

also ich fahre so in 3-4 wochen wenn du mitwillst sag bescheid, irgendwie kriegen wir das schon hin.


----------



## Peter K. (2. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo, bin gerade aus Holland zurückgekommen.

Es lief sehr gut, 150 Heringe zu zweit innerhalb 1,5 std, alles schöne Größen ab 25cm.

Beisszeit war gegen 14.30 -16.00 davor und danach kaum Fisch.

Lg Peter


----------



## Grxzlx (2. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Hallo, bin gerade aus Holland zurückgekommen.
> 
> Es lief sehr gut, 150 Heringe zu zweit innerhalb 1,5 std, alles schöne Größen ab 25cm.
> 
> ...



Wo den, am Brouvers Damm, Grevelinger Meer Seite??
Apropo wo kann man dort nochmal die Karten kaufen, habe das seit letzem jahr wieder vergessen, da ich damlas irgendwo tief in Holland die karten besorgt habe Südwest Nederland vereinigung?, da war ein Naturschutzgebiet Bischbosch oder so ähnlich 

Wenns am Damm war, waren viele Leute dort?


----------



## Peter K. (3. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo Gryzli,

an der Schleuse zum Grevelinger Meer! Es waren gestern c.a 10-15 Angler dort, also es ging noch

Die Karte bekommst du im Touristikzentrum, in Renesse c.a 5min Fahrzeit vom Damm entfernt, glaube das nennt sich VVV, kostet pro Tag 6 eur.

Gruß


----------



## Grxzlx (3. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Hallo Gryzli,
> 
> an der Schleuse zum Grevelinger Meer! Es waren gestern c.a 10-15 Angler dort, also es ging noch
> 
> ...




Hi Peter!
Vielen dank für die Info, ich bin jetzt schon voll heiss dahin zu fahren, wusste aber noch nicht ob die Heringe schon da sind, ich glaube ich mache das die Tage und berichte
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## Peter K. (3. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo Krystian,

nicht dafür Viel Erfolg und berichte mal, guck aber vorher ob die Wetterverhältnisse es zulassen.

Wir hatten Sonne und nur 2-3bft Windstärke und fahr bloß nicht am Wochenende, dann sind es nicht 10 sondern 50 Angler auf engsten Raum, das muss man sich nicht antuen, lieber einen Tag in der Woche Urlaub nehmen, spart Nerven

Gruß Peter


----------



## brummy010 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Also mich würde da keiner ohne boot hinbekommen , die stehen da wie die sardinen , neee danke


----------



## wrasor (5. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre ab Samstag eine Woche in die Ecke dort und wollte mein Glück auch mal auf Heringe versuchen.
Kann mir evtl. jemand mal eine Adresse schicken wo sich die ganzen Angler tummeln (per google maps oder so). 
Vielleicht kann man sich dort ja auch mal treffen, denn was Herings (bzw. Meeresangeln allgemein) angeht bin ich absoluter Neuling und würde mich über jeglich Hilfe freuen  
Grüße wrasor


----------



## Nonfermale (6. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Hallo Gryzli,
> 
> an der Schleuse zum Grevelinger Meer! Es waren gestern c.a 10-15 Angler dort, also es ging noch
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe da auch mal eine Frage: Ich kenne mich am Damm nicht so gut aus, da ich seit 40 Jahren das Gebiet um Vlissingen / Zoutelande / Westkapelle unsicher mache. Gibt es nur die Tageskarte oder besteht auch eine andere Möglichkeit längerfristige Karten (Vergunning) zu bekommen und falls Ja , WO ?


----------



## Peter K. (6. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

@Nonfermale

Es gibt Tages, Monats und Jahreskarten, alles erhältlich im Touristikzentrum Renesse.

Preise kenne ich leider nicht aus dem Kopf.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Nonfermale (6. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Vielen Dank    dann werde ich das mal probieren.


@wrasor:  wir sollten mal telefonieren


----------



## FabvanDap (9. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo Zusammen,

bin aktuell in Westkapelle/NL und da ich mich die letzten beiden Tage erfolglos der Brandung ausgesetzt habe, würde ich gerne auch einmal das Heringsangeln ausprobieren. Es ist ja quasi nur ein Katzensprung bis nach Brouwersdam. Ich hätte allerdings 3 Fragen, die für mich als Anfänger interessant wären:

1. Sind diese angesprochenen Tageskarten mit dem Vispass gleichzusetzen, oder benötigt man diesen noch zusätzlich.

2. Wie sehen die Montagen aus? Paternostersysteme ? Wenn ja welche Farben und welche Bleigewichte?

3. Sollte man sich an der Tide orientieren, lieber bei Ebbe oder bei Flut? 

Danke schonmal im vorraus.

Gruß FabvanDap


----------



## woody (11. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Nabend,

bin schon lange nciht mehr hier im Forum gewesen....

Ich wollte mit mit meinem Kahn im April nochmals raus auf Hering.
Oosterschelde - oder Nordseeküste um Neetlje Jans - je nach Wetter. 

Ich lese hier immer vom Vispas - der ist aber doch nur auf dem Grevelinger Meer notwendig - oder hat sich hier was geändert?

Danke für eine Info.

Gruss,
woody


----------



## Ted (11. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Der Vispas ist wie Du schon geschrieben ahst nur auf dem Grevelinger Meer notwendig, an der offenen Nordsee nicht. Die Heeringsangler tummeln sich auf dem Brouwersdam auf der Seite des Grevelinger Meers und brauchen somit den Vispas.


----------



## brummy010 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

wie schauts den aus am damm , überlege ob ich am sonntag mal eben hin soll ????????


----------



## FabvanDap (12. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hi Zusammen,

komme gerade vom Brouwersdam zurück. Leider lief da heute einfach garnichts. War leider erst um 9 Uhr da, da ich mir noch im VVV ne Tageskarte besorgen musste. Dadurch hab ich nur noch die letzte halbe Stunde des einströmenden Wassers mitbekommen. Da ich aber heute nix weiteres zu tun hatte, bin ich danach noch da geblieben und habe darauf gewartet, das es wieder einströmt. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurde noch nix gefangen. Selbst die "Frühschicht" konnte keine Hering verhaften. Als dann nun heute gegen 17:15 Uhr die Ampel wieder umsprang und das einlaufende Wasser signalisierte, konnte ich kurze Zeit darauf den einzigen Hering verhaften, der dann wohl an diesem Tage gefangen wurde. Bis 20 Uhr bin ich dann noch da geblieben, aber es wurde nichts weiteres mehr gefangen.

Naja man muss wohl nochmal warten. 

Gruß FabvanDap


----------



## brummy010 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

mh , hört sich garnicht so gut an  . 

hat jemand evt nen link für einen tiede kalender ?


----------



## kingfischer (13. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo Woody, 

wann fährst du auf Hering? Besteht vielleicht die Chance einen Arbeitskollegen und mich mitzunehmen, natürlich unter Beteiligung an Fahrtkosten sowie Benzinkosten für das Boot. 
VG
Stephan


----------



## brummy010 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

leider nein sorry , ist ein 3,50 schlauch und meine frau fährt wenn mit .


----------



## Nonfermale (16. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hier isser:

http://www.gezeiten-kalender.de:9099/locations/3206.html?y=1970&m=1&d=22


----------



## brummy010 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Mahlzeit , mann hört so wenig vom Damm ????? Kann ich jetzt We noch mit Fisch rechnen oder ist dort wieder Tote Hose ????


Wichtige frage , bekomme ich am Sonntag dort Angelscheine ? Ist dieses Turitenbüro noch da ca , kurz vorm Damm rechts in die Ortschaft ??? so ca


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Moin Moin,war mit meinem Nachbarn am Donnerstag 19.4.12 gegen 14 Uhr nach Vrouenpolder mit Boot zum Campingplatz -  zum Heringe verhaften gefahren = für Freitag den 20.4.12 / Freitag morgen 5.30 Uhr aufstehen alles fertig machen und abfahrt zum Brouwersdam - 6.30 Uhr Ankunft -5 Mann standen schon zum Angeln da wir haben es uns natürlich angesehen ca 15min aber nix hat gebissen - wir haben gegen 7 - 7.15uhr das boot zu wasser gelassen und uns vor der Schleuse mal auf der lauer gelegt aber nach ca 30 min merkten wir es tut sich nix auch ein anderes boot war nur kurz vor der Schleuse und war nach 30 min auch wieder weg- was wir auch machten - ab ins tiefe wasser auf Platte + Witlinge versuchen bis ca 14 Uhr - aber leider ohne Erfolg,, gegen 14.30 Uhr haben wir uns wieder vor der Schleuse gestellt und merkte langsames einströmendes Wasser und gegen 15 Uhr fingen wir die ersten paar Heringe - gegen 15.30 bis 17 Uhr hatten wir richtig gut zu tun gehabt und echt viel Spaß gehabt mit Heringe ohne ende ( alle 3 bis 5 min kam ein Schwarm vorbei und 2-3-4 waren immer dran pro Rute )wir haben ca 70 stück mitgenommen von größe 25cm bis 31 cm und ca 30 stück zurück gesetzt die zu klein waren (nicht in der hand genommen - sondern mit Fliegenzange den haken gelöst ohne schuppen zu verletzen ) und ca 20 bis 30 stück die beim einholen selbst vom Hacken sich befreit haben und da waren auch echt gute große dabei. also Schlußreport : 70 stück mitgenommen  / 30 stück zurück / 20-30 stück so ab = gesamt ca 120 bis 130 Heringe für ca 2 bis 3 stunden bei 2 Mann.

Gruß Uwe
oben von der Schleuse aus war so gut wie gar nix - hier und da mal n vereinzelter Hering.


----------



## brummy010 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

weiß du ob ich dort sonntags auch scheine bekomme ???? 



mist ich konnte letzten sonntag nicht weil meine frau arbeiten mußte , ärgert mich jetzt super wenn ich höre was du gefangen hast


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

hey brummy
nein keine Ahnung - ich hab eh mein Jahresschein für NL und habe mich auch nie um Infos wegen Tages oder Wochescheine gekümmert , aber ich denke mal das man tagesscheine wohl eher Samstags bekommt wenn Geschäfte noch auf sind - Sonntags wird's da wohl schwirieg sein wenn sie geschlossen haben - es wird wohl hier oder da einen Laden geben der gewisse std auf hat aber wer oder wo ?????? kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen - sorry. #c#c


----------



## Grxzlx (24. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



Lumpi 1966 schrieb:


> hey brummy
> nein keine Ahnung - ich hab eh mein Jahresschein für NL und habe mich auch nie um Infos wegen Tages oder Wochescheine gekümmert , aber ich denke mal das man tagesscheine wohl eher Samstags bekommt wenn Geschäfte noch auf sind - Sonntags wird's da wohl schwirieg sein wenn sie geschlossen haben - es wird wohl hier oder da einen Laden geben der gewisse std auf hat aber wer oder wo ?????? kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen - sorry. #c#c




....du darfst mit dem normalen Vispass (dein Hollandschein) nicht auf dem Grevelinger Meer angeln bzw. auf dem Brouversdamm (Seite zum Grevelinger Meer), da braucht man immer eine zusätzliche Tageskarte.


----------



## brummy010 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Da bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher , ich hatte sonst auch immer den jahresschein und wurde schon des öfterens auf dem wasser dort mit meiner frau kontroliert und es gab noch nie probleme


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

nein da brauchste kein extra tagesschein für - bin letztes jahr 2 mal Konroliert worden einmal oben auf der Schleuse und eine woche später mit mein Kumpel auf dem Wasser mit Boot - und es war alles ok mit den Papieren ( Jahrespapieren ) da brauchten wir nicht ne sogenante Tageskarte - die ist für jenige die keine Papiere besitzen und sonst nie in NL Angeln oder nur gelegendlich - dafür gibt es ja auch wochenkarten , wenn man nur mal da Angel will gelegendlich wer da im Urlaub ist oder zum Wochenende mal hin fährt.


----------



## Grxzlx (24. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

....ich habe auch einen Vispass und das schon einige Jahre, habe mir letztes Jahr die Zusatzkarte in der Südwest Niedelassung Hollands, da wo dieser Nationalpark ist, Bisbosch oder so ähnlich, nach Vorlage meines Vispasses bekam ich die extra Verguinnning für 10 Euro, ich weis jetzt nicht ob pro tag oder für 2 Tage.

Ist mir aber auch egal, soll jeder machen was er will.
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## wilder_wombel (25. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

...fürs grevelingen meer braucht ihr definitiv eine EXTRA Karte die nichts mit dem Vispass zu tuen hat. Eine Tageskarte kostet aktuell 6.-Euro und die Wochenkarte kostet 16.- Euro, das wird wohl keinen umbringen. Sich mit mehr als drei Hacken am Paternoster erwischen lassen kostet 130.- Euro. Und es wird wirklich kontrolliert !!

Gruss


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

ja Gryzli ist richtig - mit dem normalen Vispass braucht man eine extra Tages - Wochenkarte für auf dem Grevelingermeer -Veersemeer zu Angeln - aber es gibt ja in NL 2 Vispass = einmal den normalen und einmal den ZeeVispass, wenn du den ZeeVispass hast dann brauchst du keine extra Tages-Wochenkarte für Grevelingermeer oder Veersemeer , ist in der ZeeVisapss automatisch inbegriffen zu Angeln-das meinte ich das ich eh die Jahrespaiere habe-der Zeevispass ist auch das ganze Jahr gültig und eigendlich über den Angelverein zu bekommen wo man den normalen Vispass hat ich glaub um die 15 € für das Jahr,

*[FONT=&amp]ZeeVispas - Meeresangelschein[/FONT]* [FONT=&amp]Sie erlangen durch diesen Vispas die exklusiven Rechte im Grevelingenmeer und im Veerse Meer angeln zu können.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&amp]Ausnahmen[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp] sind allerdings das *Grevelingenmeer* und das *Veersemeer* - hier benötigt man einen ZeeVISpas in Kombination mit der Lijst van Zeeviswateren als schriftliche Erlaubnis (visvergunning).( Bekommt man vom Verein oder man kann sie auch runterladen )[/FONT]


----------



## corax (25. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Wer einen gültigen VISpas hat. braucht für das Grevelingenmeer keine Zusatzerlaubnis. Basta!
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## wilder_wombel (25. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*



corax schrieb:


> Wer einen gültigen VISpas hat. braucht für das Grevelingenmeer keine Zusatzerlaubnis. Basta!
> Gruß
> Hermann



dann solltest du richtigerweise sagen wer einen ZeeVispas hat braucht keine zusätzliche Karte, mit einem Vispas (für alle binnengewässer) den ich besitzte braucht amn eine zusätliche Karte, um das mal klarzustellen !!!

Vispas ist nicht gleich ZeeVispas !!!!!


----------



## corax (25. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo wilder_wombel,
von mir aus kannst du zu deinem VISpas soviele Karten dazukaufen wie du willst. Für alle Anderen gilt: Wer im Grevelingenmeer angeln will, braucht keine zusätzlichen Karten zu seinem gültigen VISpas (s. Landelijk Lijst van Viswateren). Der ZeeVISpas beinhaltet die Berechtigung zum Angeln im Grevelingenmeer. Wenn man den VISpas hat, braucht man also den ZeeVISpas nicht dazukaufen. Dies zur Klarstellung und Ende.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## forellenbernhard (26. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

hallo,
zu der Vispas- Diskussion habe ich folgendes beizutragen. Wenn man sich die Bedingungen durchliest, würde man erkennen, daß der Zee Vispas nur eine Spende ist und man zum angeln im Grevelingenmeer eine zusätzliche Bescheinigung braucht. Wenn man den Vispas hat, braucht man keine zusätzliche Bescheinigung, weil der Vispas, egal in welcher Region er ausgestellt ist, daß angeln in allen salzhaltigen Gewässern( Grevelingenmeer- Brackwasser) beinhaltet. Ich bin auch schon mehrmals kotrolliert worden und es gab logischerweise keine Probleme. Mein Vispas ist in Arnheim ausgestellt und wenn ich in Kanälen oder sonstigen Gewässern der Angelvereine von Zeeland
angeln möchte brauche ich eine Erweiterung oder zusätzlicen Vispas aus der Region.

Petri Heil

Bernhard


----------



## corax (26. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo Bernhard,
dein Beitrag zum VISpas ist völlig korrekt. Zum ZeeVISpas möchte ich noch folgendes anmerken. Der ZeeVISpas in Kombination mit der Lijst van Zeevismoeglijkheden beinhaltet tatsächlich auch die Erlaubnis zum Angeln im Grevelingenmeer und dem Veerse Meer. Darüber hinaus auch die Erlaubnis zum Sammeln von Meeresködern im Deltagebiet und die Berechtigung zur Teilnahme am Meereswettkampfangeln der Sportvisserij Nederland und der Verbände. Für die Angler, die den VISpas besitzen und ohnehin die Erlaubnis haben, ohne zusätzliche Bescheinigung im Grevelingenmeer und Veerse Meer zu fischen und nicht die erweiterten Möglichkeiten nutzen wollen, ist es tatsächlich eine Spende an die Sportvisserij Nederland.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## brummy010 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Kann  mir einer die öffnungszeiten vom turimusbüro nennen , im netz finde ich nichts  

bin am schwanken wann ich dieses we endlich fahren soll , nach dem wetter am besten di.


----------



## corax (26. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo brummy010,
guckst du hier: www.vvvzeeland.nl/de/pzd/detail/17940/general/fremdenverkehrsbro-renesse.html 
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Niclas S. (28. April 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Könnt ihr mir eine gute Stelle mit festem Boden unter den Füßen empfehlen?

Ich würde schon in den nächsten Wochen gerne mal wieder rüber fahren.

Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen in Holland begannen immer erst mit der Hornhecht-Saison.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Niclas S. (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ich werde frühstens in 2 Wochen nach Holland kommen. 

Wie läuft es denn momentan und wie sieht es mit den Empfehlungen aus?


----------



## Niclas S. (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ist hier wirklich keiner die Tage über mal dort gewesen???


----------



## corax (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo Niclas,
wo willst du den ungefähr hin? Die Niederlande haben ca. 450 km Küstenlänge. Aktuelle Fangberichte findest du unter www.zeevisland.com. 
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Niclas S. (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Ich werde in Westkapelle/Zeeland sein.
Irgendwo in der Ecke wäre es ganz nett eine gute Stelle für die jetzige Zeit empfohlen zu bekommen


----------



## MBausB (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Moin Leute,

weiß jemand ob am Brouwersdam (am Grevelinger Meer) schon was geht?
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht nächste Woche mal für ein oder zwei Tage da hin fahre.

Ich war letztes Jahr Mitte Juni da und wir haben zu zweit ca. 200 Heringe an einem Tag gefangen, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass davon nur 16 massig waren!!!

Uns wurde damals von einem netten Herren aus Deutschland gesagt, dass wir ca. 3 Wochen zu spät währen und dass da ordentlich und in guten Größen gefangen wurde!


----------



## forellenbernhard (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

hallo, bin heute aus Holland zurückgekommen. Es wurde die letzten 2 Wochen am Brouwersdam recht gut gefangen. Die meisten Heringe waren gerade massig, wenige grosse. Manche haben Eimerweise Heringe mitgenommen. Ich habe 2 x ca. 2 Std. geangelt, wobei ich die massigen Heringe an Bekannte verschenkt habe.
Mein Ergebniss ware ca. 100- 150 Heringe pro Angeltag. 
Vatertag war auf der Schleuse Volksfest. Ca. 150 Menschen und vor der Schleuse etwar 20 Boote. Alle haben gefangen. Mir liegt dieser ganze Trubel nicht. Ich habe auf der anderen Seite( Nordsee) Hornhechte geangelt mit mehr oder weiger Erfolg. Je 1 x 3 St.- 2 St.- 8 St. 12 St.- 0 St. Was ich da fürchterlich finde, auf der Mauer stehen Leute ( nicht Angler denn das kann man zu solchen Typen nicht sagen ) und reissen ( räubern ) Hornhechte ohne Ende. ;+


----------



## jigga1986 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Heringsangeln in Holland*

Hallo fahren ende juli nach holland und wurden gern auf hering oder makrele angeln. Suchen nach nem tip woman es am besten versuchen kkönnte


----------

